# Razzia bei der GEZ in Köln



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45503


> Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang


Das hier ist nicht gefälscht 
http://news.google.de/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&tab=wn&q=gez
ein   Zitat  von vielen  Presstimmen
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6332220_REF2,00.html


			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vorwurf der Bestechlichkeit
> Razzia bei der GEZ in Köln
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Wuppertal hat Mitarbeiter der Gebühreneinzugszentrale (GEZ) wegen des Verdachtes der Bestechlichkeit im Visier. Es bestehe der Verdacht, dass ein Verkäufer und ein Buchhalter einer Wuppertaler Computerfirma Mitarbeiter der GEZ mit Bordellbesuchen, Besuchen bei großen Sportereignissen, aber auch mit Bargeld und Restaurantbesuchen bestochen habe, sagte der Sprecher der Fahndungsbehörde


----------

